# 2010 Teen Choice Award Gewinner



## Claudia (9 Aug. 2010)

*MOVIES*
Choice Movie: Action Adventure: Sherlock Holmes
Choice Movie Actor: Action Adventure: Channing Tatum, G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
Choice Movie Actress: Action Adventure: Rachel McAdams, Sherlock Holmes
Choice Movie: Sci-Fi: Avatar
Choice Movie: Liplock: Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie: Fight: Mia Wasikowska vs. The Jabberwocky, Alice in Wonderland
Choice Movie: Hissy Fit: Miley Cyrus, The Last Song
Choice Movie: Chemistry: Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattinson, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie: Male Breakout: Liam Hemsworth, The Last Song
Choice Movie: Female Breakout: Taylor Swift, Valentine’s Day
Choice Movie: Male Scene Stealer: Kellan Lutz, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie: Female Scene Stealer: Ashley Greene, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie Actor: Sci-Fi: Sam Worthington, Avatar
Choice Movie Actress: Sci-Fi: Zoë Saldana, Avatar
Choice Movie: Fantasy: The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie Actor: Fantasy/Sci-Fi: Taylor Lautner, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie Actress: Fantasy/Sci-Fi: Kristen Stewart, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie: Drama: The Blind Side
Choice Movie Actor: Drama: Robert Pattinson, Remember Me
Choice Movie Actress: Drama: Sandra Bullock, The Blind Side
Choice Movie: Romantic Comedy: Valentine’s Day
Choice Movie Actor: Romantic Comedy: Ashton Kutcher, Valentine’s Day
Choice Movie Actress: Romantic Comedy: Sandra Bullock, The Proposal
Choice Movie: Comedy: Date Night
Choice Movie Actor: Comedy: Ashton Kutcher, Killers
Choice Movie Actress: Comedy: Tina Fey, Date Night
Choice Movie: Horror/Thriller: Paranormal Activity
Choice Movie Actor: Horror/Thriller: Leonardo DiCaprio, Shutter Island
Choice Movie Actress: Horror/Thriller: Megan Fox, Jennifer’s Body
Choice Movie: Animated: Toy Story 3
Choice Movie: Villain: Rachelle Lefevre, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Choice Movie: Dance: Sandra Bullock and Betty White, The Proposal
Choice Summer Movie:The Twilight Saga: Eclipse
Choice Summer Movie Star: Male: Robert Pattinson, The Twilight Saga: Eclipse
Choice Summer Movie Star: Female: Kristen Stewart, The Twilight Saga: Eclipse

*TELEVISION*
Choice TV Show: Drama: Gossip Girl
Choice TV Actor: Drama: Chace Crawford, Gossip Girl
Choice TV Actress: Drama: Leighton Meester, Gossip Girl
Choice TV Show: Fantasy/Sci-Fi: The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV Actor: Fantasy/Sci-Fi: Paul Wesley, The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV Actress: Fantasy/Sci-Fi: Nina Dobrev, The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV List: Provided by JustJared
Choice TV Show: Action: NCIS: Los Angeles
Choice TV Actor: Action: Zachary Levi, Chuck
Choice TV Actress: Action: Yvonne Strahovski, Chuck
Choice TV Show: Comedy: Glee
Choice TV Actor: Comedy: Jonas Brothers, JONAS
Choice TV Actress: Comedy: Selena Gomez, Wizards of Waverly Place
Choice TV: Animated Show: Family Guy
Choice TV: Reality Show: Keeping Up with the Kardashians
Choice TV: Reality Competition Show: American Idol
Choice TV: Male Reality/Variety Star: Lee DeWyze, American Idol
Choice TV: Female Reality/Variety Star: The Kardashians, Keeping Up with the Kardashians
Choice TV: Villain: Ian Somerhalder, The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV: Personality: Ryan Seacrest
Choice TV: Breakout Show: The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV: Female Scene Stealer: Hilary Duff, Gossip Girl
Choice TV: Male Scene Stealer: Chris Colfer, Glee
Choice TV: Female Breakout Star: Nina Dobrev, The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV: Male Breakout Star: Paul Wesley, The Vampire Diaries
Choice TV: Parental Unit: Mike O’Malley, Glee
Choice Summer TV Show: Pretty Little Liars
Choice Summer TV Star: Male: Ian Harding, Pretty Little Liars
Choice Summer TV Star: Female: Lucy Hale, Pretty Little Liars

*MUSIC*
Choice Music: Male Artist: Justin Bieber
Choice Music: Female Artist: Lady Gaga
Choice Music: Group: Selena Gomez & The Scene
Choice Music: Rap Artist: Eminem
Choice Music: R&B Artist: Beyoncé
Choice Music: Rock Group: Paramore
Choice Music: Male Country Artist: Keith Urban
Choice Music: Female Country Artist: Taylor Swift
Choice Music: Country Group: Lady Antebellum
Choice Music: Single: California Gurls, Katy Perry
Choice Music: Hook Up: Airplanes, B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams
Choice Music: Breakout Artist – Male: Justin Bieber
Choice Music: Breakout Artist – Female: Selena Gomez and The Scene
Choice Music: Love Song: When I Look At You, Miley Cyrus
Choice Music: R&B Track: OMG, Usher
Choice Music: Rap/Hip-Hop Track: Love The Way You Lie, Eminem featuring Rihanna
Choice Music: Rock Track: Ignorance, Paramore
Choice Music: Country Song: Fifteen, Taylor Swift
Choice Music: Album – Pop: My World 2.0, Justin Bieber
Choice Music: Album – Rock: Brand New Eyes, Paramore
Choice Music: Album – R&B: Jason Derülo, Jason Derülo
Choice Music: Album – Rap: Relapse, Eminem
Choice Music: Album – Country: Fearless, Taylor Swift
Choice Summer Music Star: Male: Justin Bieber
Choice Summer Music Star: Female: Lady Gaga
Choice Summer Music: Song: California Gurls, Katy Perry featuring Snoop Dogg

*FASHION AND BEAUTY*
Choice Male Hottie: Taylor Lautner
Choice Female Hottie: Megan Fox
Choice Red Carpet Fashion Icon- Female: Selena Gomez
Choice Red Carpet Fashion Icon-Male: Taylor Lautner
Choice: Celebrity Fashion Line: Miley and Max Miley Cyrus and Max Azria


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2010)

Danke für die Info Claudia :thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (9 Aug. 2010)

danke für die info!
aber wenn die jugend a nurnoch auf so en scheiß steht muss es ja bergab gehen!


----------



## darkness89 (12 Aug. 2010)

danke


----------



## Hermine18 (28 Aug. 2010)

danke
ganz zufrieden mit der Wahl bin ich jetzt nicht aber 
MEHR AUFMERKSAMKEIT FÜR RACHELLE LEFEVRE


----------



## delphinnom (7 Sep. 2010)

herzlichen dank


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2011)

:thx:


----------

